# Interesting aspects about your characters



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

What are some aspects (physical, mental, abilities, etc) of your character that thinks is different and unique?

For Ainoko one of his aspects is his armband, it is made from a sentient, living metal that bonds with the person for life. The metal is a beneficial parasite as it will let others know his general condition. Generally the metal is applied to those who have been sold into slavery.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

She has a cawk and is a badass >:3

Seriously though, she has nothing special that I know of, I didn't put much into her being aside from personality being all that I envision myself to be if I were this that or the other. Her spots however are a bit unique? They have semi-circles around them dark than her fur color to stand out more. But she's pretty typical.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2012)

My characters bring all the furries to the yard

they're like

they're better than yours


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 12, 2012)

well I'm a dragon... BUT I'm super fluffy beyond belief and I'm a ghost as well.

My character, Venu, is usually in a solid state like anyone else for the most part to interact with people and what not, but she can become invisible or ethereal at will to avoid either getting hurt during a fight, or to run away... or even just to pull pranks on someone.

She is also a gender shifter (something I find more convenient and less awkward than being a hermaphrodite) and she can also change size at will. This comes from being a "genderless" ghost type entity.

She also has bandages on her paws that seal away all of her pent up negative and violent emotions, like pure hatred and depression, but when they come off her wings become floating bone, most of her fur falls off, her mane turns to blue and purple fire and her face essentially rips off to show exposed skull~

other than that she's an average Dragon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2012)

No skin.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Another aspect about Ainoko is his weapon. IT is a 30" long dirk called Nightshade the Dragon Slayer. It is one of the few left in his universe after dragons destroyed the crystal is was forged from as the crystal itself was one element that could kill them. His dirk's age is unknown (believed to be at least 100,000 years old but not confirmed) being handed down from father to son. The dirk can enhance latent powers of it's owner four fold if the owner had any powers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2012)

My fursona usually has a pencil in his pocket.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

My sona was once a being of pure Twilight energy, but took a physical form upon entering the physical plane, and as such, can manipulate any element around hem.

Hi is also a master shapeshifter, due to once being a being of energy, hi can even go down to mimicking someone's voice, and even having their memories.

Hi also is adept at telepathy, and often prefers to talk through it.

Hi is a male-based hermaphrodite in hes physical form, which means hi looks male but is a herm. However, hi is capable of gendershifting due to hes shapeshifting.

When hi harnesses an element, it appears as an aura of energy surrounding hem. The most commonly shown is Twilight energy, which appears as silver-colored energy. Through this, hi is also capable of manifesting anything hi might desire. Weapons are some of hes most often used manifestations.

Hi prefers blades over other types of weapons.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 12, 2012)

He's 1/4 wallaby. :I

Also, shouldn't this be in the fursona subforum?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

So much sparkledog/marysue in this thread. Seriously. I just don't even. 



Gibby said:


> My fursona usually has a pencil in his pocket.



That can be dangerous if you carry it in your front pocket you know. 

*nods sagely* 

Also this thread belongs in the den methinks?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Vae can beat Contra without the Konami Code.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 12, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> So much sparkledog/marysue in this thread. Seriously. I just don't even.



Super powers and swords everywhere! It's not a fursona unless it's pumped full of OP'd badassery and orphaned!



Vaelarsa said:


> Vae can beat Contra without the Konami Code.



Okay. This. This is WAY TOO MUCH mary-sue! :V


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 12, 2012)

None of my characters have any unique aspects, simply because all of my inspiration has always drawn from other sources. Everything we know is from each other.

That being said, I may have characters that others would find interesting. I also have characters most Furries would not like very much. Most of my characters are monsters, extra-planar, aliens, or metahumans.


----------



## badlands (Sep 12, 2012)

i know this if full of cliches but i'll put it up anyway

ScÃ¡th is (without going into his back story) part demon. this side of him surfaces when something makes him fall into a rage.

the fist sign of this happening is his eyes glowing red. as it progresses his body physically changes, the jaws lengthen and extra teeth grow from them, his fur (normally a dark grey) turns jet black, large bone spikes grow from his shoulder blades and spine, curved horns grow from behind his jaws and his eyes change again from glowing red to emitting a blinding white light.

so yeah a lot of cliches


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 12, 2012)

I never really outlined my fursona because I embarrassingly keep injecting parts of him into my stories. Of course there's parts of me in my fursona which only makes it worse. There are a few... I guess out of the ordinary aspects about him though. He's a scrawny spotted hyena named Beamer and lives in the shifty parts of town. He's a functional user although that's where most of his disposable income goes. He's almost always wearing a mask of some sort and carries a sawed off piece of steel pipe with a "handle" wrapped in duct tape for a weapon since "it never runs out of ammo". That's about it for the interesting bits.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Nothing special because most of my characters were formulated from pen and paper dice game RPGs like "World of Darkness", Wheel of time, "Mutants and masterminds", and "Dungeons and dragons". What would be considered "special" by furry terms would be "average light wielding joe blessed with immortality by a magcial artifact" or " average Fire wielding mage that can speak with dragons and conjure up very tasty scones" in another world. :V


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine has a Thomas A Swift's Electric Rifle.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

Heterochromia.

Otherwise, I haven't put too much thought into such things other than appearance.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 12, 2012)

He looks like an edgy mofo.

But he's not an edgy mofo. In fact he's shy as hell.

And his favourite setting is in orchestra's and concert settings.

sweet hard stereotype-breaker


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Another aspect of Ainoko is something that he is both proud of and ashamed of. You see due to his mixed heritage (father is a wolf and mother is a black cheetah) and by all rights should not even exist, Ainoko can be impregnated, yes he is ashamed that he is able to give birth to cubs, but at the same time he is proud after giving birth to his twins Puti and Obsidian.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

....
Zeke is a grumpy one thousand year old historian that has a weakness for old Jazz records. :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2012)

They generally are made on the spot for some setting / game, thus wind up being one of the few people in a group who is an expendable lemming. Figure it's an interesting point since a lot of people become dangerously attached to their characters at times.

Similarly, I try to make sure that none of them are a "me" expy. If I want to make a "me" expy that's healthier, stronger, tougher, etcetera, I'm under no illusion that I couldn't just spend the same time building the character to such tiers of "awesome" to build myself up. Probably plays a bit into the above (If someone's PC is an Elvish them, they're obviously going to be more concerned for their continued existence / re-use), and why so few are recycled.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 12, 2012)

My character is mary-sue to all hell. He's perfect in every way, has a very large penis, is well toned, and all the women love him.



Also, this should be in the Den, even if it could also be here because it's "off topic"


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 12, 2012)

Well my new character, Avalyn, is completely stereotyped of a tween girl.  The toucan we have here acts innocent, only cares about how she looks (The colors of her beak, feathers) and doesn't pay to much attention to whats going on around her.


----------



## windwaker407 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, besides being a made up creature, the only ability he has is his speed, physically and mentally. he is a fast thinker and light on his feet. well... he also has a string of bad luck, and a bit accident prone. Besides that just your average shy stereotype.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Something interesting about another character of mine, Machival is interesting to say the least. Machival is an Aetragon who's gender for lack of a better description is complicated due to the fact, depending on his mood at the time can be on of four different sexes and depending on what gender he is at the time, his fur will be colored accordingly: male = pink, female = bright pink, herm = dark pink, genderless = pinkish white.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Something interesting about another character of mine, Machival is interesting to say the least. Machival is an Aetragon who's gender for lack of a better description is complicated due to the fact, depending on his mood at the time can be on of four different sexes and depending on what gender he is at the time, his fur will be colored accordingly: male = pink, female = bright pink, herm = dark pink, genderless = pinkish white.



Oh good grief.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Oh good grief.


That's an imagination gone wild.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

Percy said:


> That's an imagination gone wild.



Yeah. 

Or diarrheic.  

There comes a point at which one must stop producing ideas in order to process whether or not they are actually any good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 12, 2012)

Um, he's a chipmunk, need I say more?
He was picked up of a hat because I wanted to resolve my fursona issues since I was always having trouble sticking with one. Been almost two years now having him. The more I've added is a name and character bio...and weight. Now he quite stands out from the twigs of recent fursonas I've had.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2012)

So, are most posts in here satire?

_Please, please be satire._


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> So, are most posts in here satire?
> 
> _Please, please be satire._



I'm pretty sure the more outlandish ones aren't.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah. I don't think OP is kidding, and like half of the really bad ones are his.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2012)

Red, Black and White sergal. Nothing much else. Unique coloring? Most likely a common coloring pattern; it's also generated by the Sergal generator on Devientart. Until I find some awesome artist to draw it for free, or until I can draw Sergals awesomely, I shall go without an avatar.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

Teh-Drahon said:


> Red, Black and White sergal. Nothing much else. Unique coloring? Most likely a common coloring pattern; it's also generated by the Sergal generator on Devientart. Until I find some awesome artist to draw it for free, or until I can draw Sergals awesomely, I shall go without an avatar.



Try the art exchange, if you haven't already. Someone drew my first avatar shortly after making a post there.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 12, 2012)

My character is a radioactive green skunk whom can fly without the need of wings, he can spontaneously explode with hydrogen bomb force then reform back together again, he can control everything psychokinically; his skin glows and it's element is nobelium (the most radioactive ever) but his fur benefits everyone because it cancels the radiation down to like an MRI's level. Pennington is actually based on the infamous H-bomb which had the power of three atomic bombs.

Pennington can also change into any animal desire except dragon because of his molecular make up. Pennington is also a grim reaper too but he rather not show his dark-side but he always has that black form as an option if you think your big and bad against Death's incarnation. He can change into that form but he,himself, isn't a grim reaper.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

...

Well then.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope you don't mean they're all that bad.

Cause I kinda thought mine was neat ._.


----------



## Percy (Sep 12, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Well then.


Remember, this is the furry fandom. This sort of stuff is probably normal.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 12, 2012)

My fursona actually has my body type, and that's not for fetish reasons.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I hope you don't mean they're all that bad.
> 
> Cause I kinda thought mine was neat ._.



I think it's pretty clear which ones I'm referring to. :v 



Percy said:


> Remember, this is the furry fandom. This sort of stuff is probably normal.



I know, but that doesn't mean it doesn't rustle my jimmies.


----------



## Ley (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been told that they way I've 'spliced' Adyley was interesting. Not just cat base + rabbit ears or rabbit base + tail. I draw cats with diamond bases and rabbits with triangle bases, meshed her nose to not slope sort of round like a rabbit OR a cat.. so sort of like a round ish protruding muzzle/nose.. messed up teeth, tatters in her ears, somewhat overweight.. likes video games, books.. quiet, romantic nerdy girl, so pretty much me. She's boring, but I like that. Her last name is La Phoebus, which is another spelling of my last name.


Muse, however, is supposed to be the way I want to look/be. He's a tall, pale, sallow gay guy. He feels 'squishy', sort of not matter, and he always dresses in a suit and coat. Underneath his coat are eyes. When he thinks, the eyes protrude with shadows and become beings he controls. He has 17 underneath his coat right now, and will get an 18th one on duh, my birthday. When he's not too intent on hanging around, he dissolves in a purplish black mist, and then fully forms when he has an idea to say. He speaks exactly 7 words a day (different combos) and talks with his 'eyes'. He's constantly high/tweaking, too. He's a strange character.

He also is the face I talk to when I talk to myself- like, you know how you have a conscious? Sort of like that. I don't think in words- I think in pictures, tastes and sounds, and feel in colors, so 'talking' to him in my head enables me to get a thought across. I always 'play' an animation in my head of Muse being the subject in many of Rico's songs, especiallly in the album Violent Silences. 

All of my characters vary. The only thing they all have in common is that they're passionate in a form of art.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, unlike many, many other story arcs for characters where they come from a dark and/or troubled past, Iudi comes from a long family line of wealth and privilege. So this comes out in various ways such as being rather show-off'y and with taste & mannerisms of someone with high status. He may fight and battle (family line is from knightly heritage) but does with finesse and precision. Also hates anything dirty and can be rather fussy about it. Imagine Rarity from MLP.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Sep 13, 2012)

Former Helljumper who lost his arm in a long and bloody arm. Now as a biotic replacement that has a three foot long blade hidden in the forearm. He now makes a living as a bounty hunter and is a damn good one too.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 13, 2012)

Aside from Radio my other characters are underdeveloped

â€¢Pippa is well.. _was_ suppose to be a mash-up of a kiwi bird and color scheme of a kiwi fruit... Then she turned into some short tailed ferret thing :U
â€¢Brandi is a cyclops, a mutant hybrid of sheep and goat who is a go-go dancer and her life revoles around things from the 60's~80's as in music, clothing, and housing types (furniture, mostly)
â€¢Ieno is my monster girl encyclopedia character so she's pretty much what you're gonna see under 'werebat' though she is also a DnD character of mine
â€¢I also have two characters who live in the world with Radio & Pippa by the name of Elek and Chester, Elek is an Elk/Horse mix whose the typical jock but he gets really bashful when around to many _adoring_ fans. Chester is a loon all in all, his girlfriend is a stuff animal/plushie whom he openingly have conversations with "her" in public and cackles hysterically at her hilarious jokes (did I mention he's a hyena?)
â€¢Ema is an adoptable of those new and popular Star Eaters a friend gave

As far as non-furry or anthro characters...
â€¢Azara is a "turned" succubus she was killed by her mothers abusive boyfriend after her mother gave her to him on request, when she died she shortly returned (a year or 2?) after the fact in her "adult form" which is more-so her just being in between being "human" and her pure form with where she can use all her satan given powers 
â€¢Hitoshi is a character who is infactuated with her and gave up gus rich boy, pretty boy, school jock/class prez for her
â€¢Izaro & Ayako are sisters who specialize in assassation and infiltration
â€¢Melania & Melaina are twins who work in a cafe (one of those lolita cafes)
â€¢Igrim is a Skyrim character - she's an orc

Majority of my character vault in a nutshell e3e


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, since I've been rolling my eyes at other people's chars, I guess I'll share mine. 

Probably the most interesting thing about my 'sona is that he lacks a strong sense of self/identity. He's intelligent and presumably sentient, but isn't particularly aware of the fact. He thinks of himself as being closer to an animal or machine than a person, and acts as such. As a result, he is typically obedient, but can be unpredictable and is generally amoral/mercenary. He often has difficulty explaining or even understanding his own motivations and actions, and just doesn't "get" certain emotions. 

The idea behind him is that he's based primarily off my id, the non-thinking part of the psyche. Given that he's an anthro character, I guess it made sense that he'd be less than human.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine is most likely full of stereotypes and clichÃ©. Not really sure. 

It has the body of a male nyala, but is female and has female genitals. So this with a vagina.

This is because I like the way the males look better, and the horns are really important. Spirals are very personal to me and I'm incorporating more of them into it's design.

Instead of nyala teeth, it has teeth that are similar to the spotted hyena. It's tongue is similar to Venom's, but black. It's omnivorous and will eat the flesh of predatory animals when it can. 

I usually refer to it as "it" because I don't really see it as a character, or a full being. It's more a representative of a state of mind than myself as a person. It's actually just one "facet", I have a few more that represent different things. It just happens to be the one that I use to represent myself online. 

I guess I kind of take it a little more seriously than most people do :/ I've had my facets long before I joined the fandom. They started out as a part of my therapy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2012)

For srs though, the best characters out there are ones with simplicity.

A super colour-changing hetereochromic medieval space herm from a parallel universe where it had a background as a slave with magic powers and a sword that is a mary sue character of its own is trying too hard. Characters that are trying really hard to be unique are the norm, so the ones who don't try hard _are_ unique. Bugs Bunny is a fantastic example of a _really_ good character, where his design and personality is extremely damn simple. 

Look at every movie or series you've ever loved (excluding some animu) and you'll see that the characters are indeed really simple. Ed, Edd, Eddy, Spongebob, Timmy Turner, Homer Simpson, Rambo, The Terminator, Ellen Ripley, Superman, Dr. House, Frodo Baggins and all his mates, and even Hitler and Stalin have been moulded into simple characters in fictional media.

The bottom level of simplicity would be Mr. Bean, and the top level would beee... sayyyy... Unsilenced's character above as a random example. Mr. Bean is simple enough to fulfil his purpose effectively, and Unsilenced's is complex enough to be interesting and be an element in something engaging, yet simple enough so it's not an absolute arse-ache to keep track of like all of the sparklesona mary sues in the fandom. 

See, it's possible to spend effort to make a character deep and interesting, so much that your character becomes _really fucking boring_.

Stop doing that, furries.

PS: Be careful about how you use your simplicity, too. There are simple ideas that are really interesting, but "young man in college who likes videogames and sex on occasion" and others in that vein are really not interesting. Note that the world's best characters are simple ones that provide a vessel for the viewer to meet more interesting characters (Frodo Baggins) and the ones that are awesome to watch are the ones you would hate in real life (Homer Simpson).


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting aspects about MY character?

The fact that I've given him all of my physical and personal traits. \(o_o)/


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2012)

He's a bisexual werewolf/demon in a gay relationship with an angel.

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 13, 2012)

Um... I can't think of anything. Perhaps it's because she is the only fursona I own that has changed form three times? (anthro, feral, neko then back to anthro). Aside from that... nothing.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2012)

They are all communists.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 13, 2012)

My fursona is a bush.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 13, 2012)

People.

Genitalia and being able to kill stuff does not a character make :/
Much less an _interesting_ one.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 13, 2012)

Thing that makes mine different from most is they die at the end of the story. 

...Spoiler Alert I guess. :v


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Sep 14, 2012)

My fursona is fairly normal. That's an interesting aspect because I'm a complete nut.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> People.
> 
> Genitalia and being able to kill stuff does not a character make :/
> Much less an _interesting_ one.



Now, being able to kill stuff *with* their genitalia... :v

EDIT: ...actually wouldn't be that surprising at this point. God damnit. It's hard to make fun of something when you can't out-stupid it. 




Serpion5 said:


> Thing that makes mine different from most is they die at the end of the story.
> 
> ...Spoiler Alert I guess. :v



And later they died.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 14, 2012)

Immunity to psionics and hypnotism.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 14, 2012)

That's what I love about dirty characters. Alcoholics, drug users, ex-cons, etc. they all have that special something to them. They have something they can overcome while at the same time they're inexorably tied to their vices. People label them as such without getting to know them which makes it interesting when their true personalities break through their shoddy image. A drunk bum violently beating a gang-banger into submission via street justice is a lot more interesting than some pseudo-superfur doing it because he's so goddamn special. There's also room for growth, the character always has that shadow that they could fall again into their old ways, and their redemption and failings are felt on a more human level.

That's just my take anyway.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 14, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Immunity to psionics and hypnotism.



Actually, what I think is more interesting is the fact that you're not into vore and rape...thus you win the Sergal Originality Award.  


Lessee interesting aspects about my character...well, this is mostly how people prefer to draw him, but I almost always seem to have a bag of chips / crisps with me. XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 14, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> That's what I love about dirty characters. Alcoholics, drug users, ex-cons, etc. they all have that special something to them. They have something they can overcome while at the same time they're inexorably tied to their vices. People label them as such without getting to know them which makes it interesting when their true personalities break through their shoddy image. A drunk bum violently beating a gang-banger into submission via street justice is a lot more interesting than some pseudo-superfur doing it because he's so goddamn special. There's also room for growth, the character always has that shadow that they could fall again into their old ways, and their redemption and failings are felt on a more human level.
> 
> That's just my take anyway.



Expanding on this, it's actually difficult for OP characters to really be good guys. Think about it, if superman took a bullet for you, how much of a fuck would you really give? I mean shit, he's Superman. It cost him fucking nothing to do that. It'd be a dick move *not* to take the bullet. If, on the other hand, the dude sitting next to you on the subway took the hit, you'd owe him for the rest of your life. He'd be a saint, because he seriously could have lost his life. He sacrificed something. Super demigod characters can't make sacrifices or take risks. They can have some conflicts, they can have setbacks, but they don't have the same credibility as the trials of a character that you know could be crushed every time they pick up the sword. There are characters where for every time they pick a fight or take on a challenge, it has to be something they're ready to die for, because they could. Their actions show a deep, undying commitment to uphold their ideals at any cost, even if it destroys them. 

Meanwhile, the most the superman/demigod characters can show is that they're willing to scratch their ass and shrug their shoulders for justice. What does saving a life mean when it only takes about as much effort as getting up to get a beer?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 14, 2012)

My wings are optional


----------



## iconmaster (Sep 14, 2012)

Bah, my main fursona is OP and sorta cliche. He's immortal, and later, he gets to time travel. He's really more plot glue than fursona.

My more tangental fursonas are more down-to-earth, though.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 14, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> And later they died.



Except mine aren't based on a true story. I willingly kill my own characters. Because fuck them, they're mine.


----------



## ADF (Sep 14, 2012)

My Dean is a sort of monster rather than anthropomorphic animal. The spines on his tail contain a paralysing neurotoxin, the squid like suckers attaching to paralysed victims so that they may be injected with transformation chemicals.

As for my main sona, he's as generic as you can get


----------



## Schiraki (Sep 14, 2012)

Hm, my roach can eat nearly everything and would be able to survive a nuclear war. And she could survive some weeks without head before she dies.


----------



## Conn1496 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a part sea serpent with fur. Hybrids, ftw! Can't really tell by my current design, but my new design shows it. Too bad I can't get it uploaded. >_<


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

The watch-like, mini-pipboy-like personal teleport device attached to all of my characters right wrists. Short range, for emergency use only.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 14, 2012)

My self-representing character started out as a joke when my room mate and I did makeup on each other and it was a competition of how AWFUL we could make each others' makeup.  Eyeliner TO THE SKY.  Lip-liner with absolutely no lipstick.  Leopard print detail eyeshadow.  Bahahaha.  Anyway, I made up Chaqita the Chola Goat, who ... wears very atrocious makeup, but don't say anything to her, because she will probably make a broadway musical about it.  She is a horribly violent little spurt o' hispanic trailer trash who should be on COPS on a monthly basis.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing special about mine. I doubt anything unique can ever exist nowadays.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

*My character is a Fat Panda that eats noodles for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
Lives on top of a turtle and loves having sex with cows

*


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 14, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Except mine aren't based on a true story. I willingly kill my own characters. Because fuck them, they're mine.



But it's true of any character. When a character "survives" a story, it just means their life stopped being interesting before they died.



First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> Nothing special about mine. I doubt anything unique can ever exist nowadays.



All art is theft.


----------



## Sar (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the ability to persuade and manipulate anyone into doing anything one?


----------



## Thaily (Sep 14, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> But it's true of any character. When a character "survives" a story, it just means their life stopped being interesting before they died.



Perfect end line of a book, "And then they got boring, the end."
Or possibly, "And then they got boring. Later they died. The end."


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> No skin.



His blood. It brought me back.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 14, 2012)

Is loyalty to his friends, love, and his lovers a good aspect?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Perfect end line of a book, "And then they got boring, the end."
> Or possibly, "And then they got boring. Later they died. The end."



Someone pointed out that it is medically impossible for one to live "happily ever after" if the character survives for more than a few hours or days (depending on your definition of "happy.") The neurochemicals responsible for happiness can only stay in the system for so long, and eventually the receptors become numb to them, causing dysphoria. So if characters are really "happily ever after," it means they were suddenly and unexpectedly killed just after the story ended. 

"Boringly ever after" is much more accurate, as the end of the story indicates that there is nothing more of interest about the life of the character. At the end of the Penumbra series 



Spoiler: ending



the hallucinated voice of a dead character points out to the player character that nothing they will ever do in life will be as exciting or important as what they've just done, and encourages them to commit suicide rather than face the dullness of an ordinary existence. The character can, as a valid game ending, chose to do so.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 14, 2012)

There are drugs for that, man.



Unsilenced said:


> All art is theft.


And so we, artists, are to carry the heavy sin that is a theft. Well, that sounds depressing. Oh well.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 14, 2012)

Ables a gay fox with a plasma cutter.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 14, 2012)

Rekkatun makes unfortunate (or fortunate) things happen to innocent people by manipulating fate, and is exceptionally skilled at laying curses, jinks, and hexes onto people and inanimate objects. She struggles with a drug and alcohol addiction, and often has negative thoughts about herself and her race due to her species' fucked up history (and the fact that her oldest brother killed their youngest sister for political reasons). She secretly wants to be a member of a well-liked nation and people, but knows that such a wish is next to impossible to grant. This self-loathing has caused her to sever all ties with her race. 

She tries to be a decent person, but her blunt personality coupled with her unintentional anti-social behavior makes Rekkatun a difficult person to like, get along with or understand; the motives behind some of her actions are even harder to make sense of. Her immense physical strength, quick temper, vicious visage, and bodily appearance don't do her any favors with "normal" individuals in the land where she lives. Just her people's reputation as incredibly violent junkies, failures and warmongers alone is enough to make others remain wary of her. 

Rekkatun does have positive qualities: She can be caring when she wants, and will actually put in a considerable amount of effort to make a friendship last provided that her partner is willing to put up with her occasional "quirks". She likes reading books (i.e. looking at the pictures due to her inability to actually read), and also likes carving small figurines out of wood with her claws. She also seems to have a natural affinity for understanding and dealing with wildlife.

/You know now that I think about it, I think she may have too many negative character traits.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 15, 2012)

In a process that I find strange, I have a character that shares my online name. I never really intended for it to become associated with a character but strangely enough it has, without me really realizing it happened for a while. From what I have come to understand he's basically a hired gun; he's mostly a body guard for high value targets seeing as how he prefers not to get involved in foreign affairs. As for physical aspects he has a noticeable scar on his right eye from a glance from a bayonet, his eye is still intact, and a scar from a bullet right below his heart, he never talks about what or when it happened. Strangely enough from what I can tell he's around 5'8 feet tall.

With my fursona, a Paso Fino named Rico, it would probably be that he's Borinquen; other than that he's relatively normal. He's definitely the one I relate to the most; same personality quirks and such.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Expanding on this, it's actually difficult for OP characters to really be good guys. Think about it, if superman took a bullet for you, how much of a fuck would you really give? I mean shit, he's Superman. It cost him fucking nothing to do that. It'd be a dick move *not* to take the bullet. If, on the other hand, the dude sitting next to you on the subway took the hit, you'd owe him for the rest of your life. He'd be a saint, because he seriously could have lost his life. He sacrificed something. Super demigod characters can't make sacrifices or take risks. They can have some conflicts, they can have setbacks, but they don't have the same credibility as the trials of a character that you know could be crushed every time they pick up the sword. There are characters where for every time they pick a fight or take on a challenge, it has to be something they're ready to die for, because they could. Their actions show a deep, undying commitment to uphold their ideals at any cost, even if it destroys them.
> 
> Meanwhile, the most the superman/demigod characters can show is that they're willing to scratch their ass and shrug their shoulders for justice. What does saving a life mean when it only takes about as much effort as getting up to get a beer?



For superhuman characters you really have to go beyond the physical to make them interesting. A special-ops sniper fur who doubles as an assassin and is extremely attractive can still be interesting so long as they have SOMETHING about them that makes them complex. And I don't mean a tragic backstory or manic-depression or social anxiety or any of that crap either. Something like Rain Man where they're only capable of doing that one special thing and they're entirely useless outside of that for instance. It'd be heartwrenching to see someone complete some difficult sniper challenge but be completely incapable of navigating the roads home after they get seperated from their unit because they can't interact with people and are broken from their usual habits. Or they go home with their unit but have to sleep with a blanky every night fully aware of how everyone else sees them. The character needs to be placed in a situation outside of their control where they need to overcome a personal weakness in order to succeed.


----------



## Little Ghost (Sep 15, 2012)

Somnium is a dream walker. As a matter of fact, his full name, Somnium Vectate, translates literally to 'dream travel,' or at least that's what Google Translate says.


----------



## Ramses (Sep 15, 2012)

Ramses once posted on facebook that he "made the Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs" - and then realized that a parsec is a unit of distance, not time.
He has since apologized to all his nerd friends.


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2012)

Mines can do derpy stuff if you give hir chocolate. It's like hir catnip./


----------



## Moss (Sep 15, 2012)

Mental- She fears failure beyond belief and it usually leads her to giving up half way through something when she feels it ain't good enough. Or she just might not try.
Physical- She has gauged earlobes along with many-a-piercings on her body. 
Abilities- She can suck down a Slurpee in less than a minute, eat a burger in just as little time. If that counts. xD


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone's complaining about Mary Sue characters? Well, I'm about to Mary Sue the fuck out of this thread.

My main fursona's an ordinary panther with red irises. Except he can turn into a human. And he has wings. And he can do magic. And punch holes in walls. And wield a flaming sword. And play a guitar. And drink heavily.

My fursona spent most of his childhood adopted by humans, living in a shitty neighborhood in an abusive family where his "father" drank too much, and the whole world went to shit. In his adult years he learned that he was a member of a species from a parallel universe, where creatures lived that were worshipped as gods by ancient humans (and are where human myth comes from, kinda). He also has powers that manisfested in his early adulthood as they do for his species.

He can fly, do different elemental and dark magic spells, and he has strength somewhat greater than humans due to his animalish build. His spells focus on lightning, wind, and fire. He can teleport short distances. He carries a pair of swords that flame most of the time. He could be called overpowered but in a future world where power suits and augmentation is starting to give humans more power he kinda fits in.

However, he's pissy, a bit narssisic, cynical, misanthropic, and sadistic. Because of his upbringing and other events he kinda hates everyone. When his powers started manisfesting the government tried to kidnap him to make more of him for their own use, and thus he's a wanted man. As a victim of abuse as a child, as a victim of bullying, and being outcast from society due to his wanted status, he sees humanity as filled with evil people that he has decided, since no god's fixing anything, he's going to go out and fix the world himself, one body bag at a time. He has no problem beating up and even killing those he sees as being evil, and he will even inflict pain on the wicked to make them feel the same fear and dispair they inflicted on their victims.

Eventually though the stresses of his actions get to him, and he starts to feel remorse and depression, which is when he starts drinking and smoking. A small side of him wishes he had someone to love, to cuddle, so maybe some of his negativity would go away.

Edit: Oh, and he also sings and plays guitar in a metal band. They actually aren't very creative and never write their own material, they just do covers of metal songs by other bands at local underground venues, so they're probably never going to make it big time.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> For superhuman characters you really have to go beyond the physical to make them interesting. A special-ops sniper fur who doubles as an assassin and is extremely attractive can still be interesting so long as they have SOMETHING about them that makes them complex. And I don't mean a tragic backstory or manic-depression or social anxiety or any of that crap either. Something like Rain Man where they're only capable of doing that one special thing and they're entirely useless outside of that for instance. It'd be heartwrenching to see someone complete some difficult sniper challenge but be completely incapable of navigating the roads home after they get seperated from their unit because they can't interact with people and are broken from their usual habits. Or they go home with their unit but have to sleep with a blanky every night fully aware of how everyone else sees them. The character needs to be placed in a situation outside of their control where they need to overcome a personal weakness in order to succeed.



Well, you don't really want to have a token weakness. That's the problem with a lot of these characters, even. You can have an extraordinary person, but they should still be a person. "Oh but he/she's bi-polar" is exactly that sort of thing. It's throwing on some sort of supposedly crippling weakness just to make the character "more relatable" like your some sort of machine building characters from a code. Savant characters can be good sometimes, but they make poor main characters and as "fursonas" and such they almost always come across as special snowflakes. 

Personally, I think characters should have moral failings. Things where they just suck, not because they're handicapped by factors out of their control, but because they suck as people. Even more than physical/mental ability, that can save a character from being Mary Sue. You don't need to have a character be crippled or mentally unstable to make them human, you just need to have them show greed, wrath or cowardice. You can show that for all of their accomplishments and skills, they're not really all that different from the rest of us.



CrazyLee said:


> Someone's complaining about Mary Sue characters? Well, I'm about to Mary Sue the fuck out of this thread.



Come with me out behind the shed. 

We can fix this right now.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

I think what I mentioned was more a token strength than a token weakness. Anyway, you also have to consider multiple characters too. On their own a lot of characters can fall flat but if paired with others they really shine because when they're good they get the spotlight and when they're not so great, someone else is there to cover for them. A sparklefur could be comic relief, a mcguffin, a love interest, or whatever for other more rounded characters. I like to call it De La Rocha Syndrome.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2012)

It's token weakness for an otherwise strong character. You have a "James Bond" type deadly womanizer character, but gave him a crippling disorder. The thing is you can have James Bond type characters, but 1) if you have one as your fursona you come off as an egotistical fuckwad and 2) they tend to either be in silly/cheesy stories (Like James Bond) or they have moral failings and have to struggle with being good people. A good pairing is often to have a weak but morally good character (like a child) paired up with someone who is a Han Solo type badass with some serious ethical shortcomings. 

It's also worth noting that you kind of have to be more careful with "fursona" like characters, because they tend to be heros by default. They are singular characters, created outside of a story. They're basically a main character, and as anyone who's studied film can tell you, "Jesus makes a terrible main character."


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/xlmE3z2_qy8

Idk, he sounds like an interesting character there.

Yeah, fursonas are really a solo act I guess. That's why I made mine basically a scuzzy, slightly unhinged, barely functioning heroin addict. I'm scared I'm treading in too much the opposite direction though since I don't have a lot of character examples to go on. Not many main characters are made "too bad".


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2012)

There's also something to be said for not making anti-sues, which admittedly I did with my character for a long time. He's only recently gone from "broken sociopathic wreck" to "genuinely good person with some admittedly major skeletons in his psychological closet." 

Now he's someone you could have a beer with, but maybe not your first choice to be stranded in the woods with.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been trying to avoid that too. I have him a job, I made him a functional addict, but I don't feel like it's enough.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, why did he get a job? What motivated him to try to rise above his addiction? Did he fall in love? Is someone relying on him? Does he feel ashamed? 

Characters like that work best if they have some sort of internal conflict of two opposing forces. Id vs Ego and the like. Clearly he has poor impulse control and powerful element of his personality is easily swayed by basic wants. To counteract that, he needs some sort of nobler desire. He needs an equally powerful reason to want to be better.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

The drug is basically his alternative to a relationship and is kind of a metaphore for an abusive relationship. He doesn't see anything wrong with drug use and justifies his addiction with the fact that it lets him escape from life every day. He holds a job and tries to socialize in an attempt to prove the drug doesn't control him while on the other hand he refuses to open up to people for fear they might find out about his problem. He maintains that he can quit anytime he wants, and actually has in the past to prove his point, but he inevitably goes back to the needle. Not so much because he's addicted as he just can't stand dealing with everyday life in a sober state of mind.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2012)

So he has a point to prove. He wants to prove that he's a functional and responsible individual, but isn't really willing to face the root of the problem. 

That really is what addiction is, by the way. When you can't face the world without something, that's addiction. Of course, it would be typical addict behavior to blame the world. 


To make a balanced character, you need to show that he does have some nobler ambitions. At some level, he knows what a better person would do, and wants to be that person. This desire is opposed by his powers of self-deception and apathy.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 16, 2012)

Therein lies the problem, I run into this brick wall of "he wants to change his ways because..." This is often a problem with real heroin addicts too. They don't have a family or threw them away long ago, they don't have any real friends, usually they're working dead-end jobs if they even have jobs, they're broke, there's really no reason to quit. They're broken individuals and even if they get off the drugs there's lots of pieces to pick up, too many for them to ever really be normal. Also, if weed is a gateway drug, smack is the dead end. People don't just start doing needles because it's being passed around at a party, it's usually the end result of years of self-abuse. Also, as icing on the cake, heroin withdraw is the most severe of any drug out there.

In light of all that I'm having a hard time coming up with a reason why he would want to quit without shoehorning in a plot device, love interest, etc.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 17, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Come with me out behind the shed.
> 
> We can fix this right now.



Um I don't think sex behind the shed is going to fix anything, besides everyone is watching. It's embarrassing. :V


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2012)

I just discovered my fursona's ability to mesmerize people who look into his eyes and ears.

Two people have admitted such.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 18, 2012)

If someone argues with me/my fursona will recieve such possitive answers made up of logic that he will be trolling himself in a manner of speech :I



Percy said:


> I just discovered my fursona's ability to mesmerize people who look into his eyes and ears.
> 
> Two people have admitted such.



But... aww dammit... u_u


----------



## Alekz (Sep 18, 2012)

I never really built myself a fursona, but I have made a few characters that I find rather interesting.  Amaya is patriotic to the point that she will literally do anything her government tells her to, with little to no hesitation.  Manfred is caught up in events greater than himself and rationalizes everything he does into somehow being honorable because it's the only way he can keep doing what he needs to to stay alive.



Percy said:


> I just discovered my fursona's ability to mesmerize people who look into his eyes and ears.
> 
> Two people have admitted such.



@_@ can't . . . look . . . away.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 18, 2012)

My fursona has built in birth control. He can control whether his semen has sperm in it or not. Perfect for all those furry orgies that happen all the time, don't want any unwanted pregnancies. :V

Also, he can orgasm on will, so he can orgasm at the same time as his partner. Like they do in porn. :V


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2012)

Alekz said:


> @_@ can't . . . look . . . away.


I've claimed another victim. >:3


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlike many other furs, I want my sona to be a stylised version of the most accurate version of me possible, so I review him every half a year and see if he needs any changing. Lately I've been thinking of drawing him as a border collie but I just can't tear myself away from my dolphin form as it's something which suits me perfectly.


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2012)

Greg said:


> Unlike many other furs, I want my sona to be a stylised version of the most accurate version of me possible, so I review him every half a year and see if he needs any changing. Lately I've been thinking of drawing him as a border collie but I just can't tear myself away from my dolphin form as it's something which suits me perfectly.


If you think it suits you perfectly, keep it. You'll probably like it better than the border collie.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Sep 18, 2012)

White, my persona, a simple white husky with average looks is male from birth but after losing virginity, he lost his penis in a unbirthing incident and has been using a artificial penis, but in that same night, he found, along with his first lover also where he got the penis, found out when removed, he would turn into a female. Time passed, trying out how it would be being a female, his lover comes back and upgrades it, allowing him now to create his seed, but without him knowing, it was able to morph accordingly for the gender placed on whoever. More time passed, getting sexed up by women who he turned into temporary males, he had the ability to communicate with devices and started tapping into the penises coding and took advantage of the morphing technology to allow it to morph in a desired object, limited on mass, but wore it as a black wrist glove and named it Swiss Knife, the name stitched on the glove itself. He is currently tapping in the code to change his DNA.

So, to wrap-up

Name: White
Looks like: Simple white husky with blue eyes
Sex: Polymorphicgender
Sexuality: Hetro/Bi
Notes: Has a black wrist glove named Swiss Knife, name stitched on, that can change his physical appearance including his sex. It also serves the purpose of morphing into objects, limited by mass. Can also communicate with devices, which he uses to communicate with Swiss.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

There's more than one of them, which is apparently unusual.

Eh, but seriously, other than the "interesting" drawing style, you could say they're no so interesting


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Sep 19, 2012)

Other than the intentionally-hideous colours, there's nothing _too_ 'unique' about Kaspar. The only thing I can think about that makes him somewhat interesting is that I wouldn't want to be the short, angry little obtuse guy he is; I purposefully made him vain, stupid and with very few redeeming features. I suppose in the Furry community this isn't unique, but it's certainly more standard to make your fursona to some extent something you'd like to be and how you'd ideally like to be seen.


----------



## Magick (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm, I honestly don't know about anything that would make my fursona unique other than he has my personality, so I guess I made him out to be myself with a few additions, or depending on how you look at it we're the same person. There are other ones that have magick abilities, change form, can fight, fly and on and on...

I don't mind though, I still like how the personality can blend the different aspects the way they do, being a nice guy who actually cares about people still has the means to defend himself/myself and others without being the overplayed "Dramatic protagonist" or some All-powerful being who just sulks and mopes over everything. There's almost always something eating at him, and I do tend to be down and/or angry at something but I at least try to stay positive and keep myself from slipping into a rut so I can help other people whenever I can, because I've seen and been through enough sadness, sorrow and hurt to let other people just give up.

We're able to change and adapt easily, show some humility when it's due and offer a shoulder to cry on when needed.


----------



## Razorscab (Oct 2, 2012)

My fursona is a wolf but she has a lot of physical features that are not wolf-like. For example she has a long, skinny, flexible tail, retractable claws, a pointed tongue and slit pupils in her eyes. Because of this she is considered an unknown subspecies.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2012)

I have Rabies >:3


----------



## Wezen (Oct 2, 2012)

Uh... Wezen came from a story I wrote. She literally is the night sky, the stars in her coat are the souls of the dead. She chases her sister (the sun) across the sky, never to catch her.


----------



## Percy (Oct 2, 2012)

Percy's been claiming more victims of his mesmerizing looks.
He now has 7 victims.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not really a whole lot special going for my sona, other than the setting I gave him for a story I'm working on. He's got my personality, but he does things I can only fantasize about. The only other big difference between he and I (aside from being a wolf) is that he uses a sword and bow for self-defense and sport, whereas I use guns (more practical for this day and age, though I would prefer a sword and bow. )


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 2, 2012)

Well my "fursona" as it were, is me...and I described myself this way in my about me section.

"I am a creative person, a morally old
fashioned artist, identifying my personality as a fox, fitting in with a culture based in creativity. I'm obsessive,
a worrier, a perfectionist whose indecisive, afraid of change, needs to be alone but terrified I'll never find 
someone. I advance through the pillars of life slowly, fearful of a lot and extremely protective of what I love 
and need. I am a romantic, seeking love and affection, comfort in stability. I'm filled with anxiety at the prospect 
of taking that first step and scared I wont live up to my own expectation of success. I am pessimistic for the 
sake of being proven wrong, I push things away so what I desire will move in closer. What may be my negative 
traits exist in their severity due to the strength of which I hold the positives. This is me, I am kind, caring, 
loving, affectionate, loyal, clingy, calm, quiet, simplistic, creative, depressed, obsessive, afraid, determined, 
hopeful, hopeless, worried, indecisive, romantic, different, a friend...A *FUZZLE"*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can wear sunglasses...

*snaps fingers*

_... at night._


----------



## Joey (Oct 14, 2012)

I need some body part that glows. 

But no not that one.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 14, 2012)

I only have a fursona as a subtle metatrolling of people who have fursonas and make a fuss over the whole thing, that makes it unique (and thus better than yours) I guess.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 14, 2012)

He was rescued from a car crash and adopted by an aspiring beaver guy singer and a female hamster costume designer.


----------



## Mei Summerwind (Oct 14, 2012)

I sometimes pose all of my fursonas as a hermaphrodite, or a taur.

Don't ask how you make a naga a taur.


----------



## Seas (Oct 14, 2012)

He can run and swim fast because his species, despite being predators, werenÂ´t the biggest ones in their environment, and prey werenÂ´t easy to get either.
He is resistant against toxins and any energy emission that would affect the neural system, because his species evolved on a toxic planet with lots of sources of fucked up radiation.

No magical/supernatural abilities or such, all he has is the biology and technology of his species.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> My fursona usually has a pencil in his pocket.



My mascot sometimes has a pencil behind his ear.


----------



## GEARScience (Oct 14, 2012)

My fursona character is a self-TF'd human to fox that has grown to despise humans after working in a corrupt science facility for a long time. He hates being called human, but can't escape the truth of his origins (not how I act in real -life mind you, just a backstory). The separation from human mind to anthro fox body has made him grow a tad bit insane. He keeps the fox in which he obtained his DNA for his TF from around with him as a pet. No unique marks, but just a few unique traits.

I have another character for a book that I work in to much of my art (not a fursona). She is supposedly the last of her species because the before mentioned Science facility managed to kill them all in testing. She wants revenge now and loves to f*** with human's minds. Her eyes have the ability to hypnotize and she can enter people's minds. Oh, and she's also kind of a slut, (but because she wants to repopulate her species.) I modelled her after the classic Kitsune.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 15, 2012)

GEARScience said:


> My fursona character is a self-TF'd human to fox that has grown to despise humans after working in a corrupt science facility for a long time. He hates being called human, but can't escape the truth of his origins (not how I act in real -life mind you, just a backstory). The separation from human mind to anthro fox body has made him grow a tad bit insane. He keeps the fox in which he obtained his DNA for his TF from around with him as a pet. No unique marks, but just a few unique traits.
> 
> I have another character for a book that I work in to much of my art (not a fursona). She is supposedly the last of her species because the before mentioned Science facility managed to kill them all in testing. She wants revenge now and loves to f*** with human's minds. Her eyes have the ability to hypnotize and she can enter people's minds. Oh, and she's also kind of a slut, (but because she wants to repopulate her species.) I modelled her after the classic Kitsune.



Isn't that like 90% of the fandom's character's backstory?

Mine is a crow with no interesting aspects. Because crows are smart and cool enough, I don't have to add anything.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 15, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Isn't that like 90% of the fandom's character's backstory?



ERMAHGERD! ERVERL HERMAHNS! 

Tangentially related: I think it's relatively uncommon that my characters/fursonas(fursonai?) are amoral/nihilistic anti-heroes. Most furry characters I find are either average joes or some sort of hero. Most "villian" characters have to do with a fetish... which is kind of sad. 

 Mine though reside in that moral blind spot people have for characters like GTA protagonists and Hannibal Ecter, where it's OK to be completely amoral as long as you do it with enough class and enthusiasm (and towards 'good' characters that are cartoonish and unlikable) They depend on the conceit that, yes, they are bad, but they're more fun to watch than people who are good. Basically their philosophy. 

Kind of makes sense given that their "adventures" take place immediately post-WWI. It's an easy point in history to just look at the world and think, "man, fuck that noise."


----------



## FiiCoon (Oct 15, 2012)

My character "Mutt" is a husky/coyote mix, and she is a bit of a glutton and not picky. In a pinch she'll eat carrion because like cheese, the stinker food is, the better it tastes.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> My fursona usually has a pencil in his pocket.



That's not a pencil! You're just happy to see me, aren't you. >:C



Unsilenced said:


> Tangentially related: I think it's relatively uncommon that my characters/fursonas(fursonai?) are amoral/nihilistic anti-heroes. Most furry characters I find are either average joes or some sort of hero. Most "villian" characters have to do with a fetish... which is kind of sad.
> 
> Mine though reside in that moral blind spot people have for characters like GTA protagonists and Hannibal Ecter, where it's OK to be completely amoral as long as you do it with enough class and enthusiasm (and towards 'good' characters that are cartoonish and unlikable) They depend on the conceit that, yes, they are bad, but they're more fun to watch than people who are good. Basically their philosophy.



The more I figure out the beliefs of some of my characters, the more they start looking like villains rather than heroes.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2012)

The fact its a dragon... I guess? Its pretty much your prototypical scalesona.
If I had to make something up, he is the reincarnation of curt Cobain with a third nipple.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 22, 2012)

Ryuu cant stand the smell of fresh pavement.


----------



## foxboyprower (Nov 28, 2012)

My character is a hybrid snow leopard/ dragon taur. Only his mother was magic dragon so he only got half a magic chromosome. Yes, Magic chromosome, yay for terrible fantasy science!
The result was odd. The only magic ability he has is being immune being able have his body parts taken off and still function as if they were still attached and put back on easily. His head can be cut off and he'll be fine. He won't bleed at all, and he actually enjoys having body parts cut off and played with.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

JB's a black wolf from the City of Brotherly Love, a pro athlete who likes the "Rocky" movies and cheesesteaks. He plays for a team in Wichita Falls but in the offseason he lives in Philadelphia. But what he takes the most pride in is the work of Philadelphia International Records- in another decade (the 1970's) he might have been a recording artist or instrumentalist there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgyzNiWKd-Y


----------



## Rukani (Dec 15, 2012)

Radioactive Mutated Bird Dragon.

And has a salivating problem.


----------



## Retro (Dec 15, 2012)

My character has laser eyes. If he takes of his goggles, his eyes begin to uncontrollably shoot lasers.


----------



## Deo (Dec 15, 2012)

In this thread Ainoko ignores all replies to only talk about his character.

Also, I thought Ainoko was banned for the kiddie-porn thing?


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 15, 2012)

Retro said:


> My character has laser eyes. If he takes of his goggles, his eyes begin to uncontrollably shoot lasers.



Holy Crap. Nice original idea there, CYCLOPS.


----------



## Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Holy Crap. Nice original idea there, CYCLOPS.


It might not be original, but hey, at least it's not something done by hundreds of people.


----------



## Recel (Dec 16, 2012)

My character is made out of puzzle pieces and sleeps in a puzzle-box. Now that the boring part is down, lets get to the interesting part! She has two eyes!


----------



## RailRide (Dec 16, 2012)

None of my characters are "fursonas"

But they are usually depicted wearing recognizable clothing items. Even down to the shoe styles ('cause few people ever bother to draw them correctly--even manga artists fail at them while getting everything else blueprint-accurate). 

Most pictures have them wearing at least one item directly referenced from a photograph (usually the shoes, if they are wearing them). In some cases, viewers _have_ recognized something my characters are wearing, and comment accordingly (which is most of the reason I draw them like that).

---PCJ


----------

